# WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?



## ragbar (16. November 2014)

Hatte neulich beim Händler die o.g. Schnur zwischen den Fingern.
Machte einen ganz guten Eindruck; sehr glatt, gute Durchmesser und Farben, unschlagbarer Preis von 8€ pro 100m.
http://www.germantackle.de/WFT-Gliss-Schnur-Gruen
 Hat jemand die schon in Gebrauch und kann Erfahrungen mit der Schnur mitteilen ?


----------



## Dieter1952 (16. November 2014)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Hatte neulich beim Händler die o.g. Schnur zwischen den Fingern.
> Machte einen ganz guten Eindruck; sehr glatt, gute Durchmesser und Farben, unschlagbarer Preis von 8€ pro 100m.
> http://www.germantackle.de/WFT-Gliss-Schnur-Gruen
> Hat jemand die schon in Gebrauch und kann Erfahrungen mit der Schnur mitteilen ?



_Bringe das Ding mal wieder hoch
Da ich immer wieder Probleme mit der geflochtenen habe interessiert mich diese Schnur auch.
_


----------



## Toppel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Up. Habe jetzt mal die 0.12er in gelb bestellt..


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ich hab die bei ner Test-Verlosung im Barsch Alarm Forum gewonnen. Hab die 0,12er in Pink....


Hab jetzt ein paar mal mit der leichten Spinnrute damit gefischt...man sollte erstmal dazu sagen, dass es KEINE Geflochtene ist. Sondern PE Fastern liegen parallel und sind quasi ummantelt bzw. vergossen....


Die Schnur ist für ihre Diameterangabe sehr dünn. Wer kennt das nicht.. ne 0,15er PowerPro ist ja eher ne 30er Mono usw...


Die GLISS kommt dem eig. Diameter sehr nahe. Ist aber auch das Problem, denn die Tragkraft passt nicht! Bei der Gliss würde also immer eine Nummer größer wählen als ich es von Geflecht her kennen und machen würde. 


Positiv ist erstmal... die Schnur ist sehr leise  Nachteil.... die ist so glatt, dass man den verbesserten Clinch Knoten macht... die Schnur am besten 2 mal hintereinander durch Öhr des Wirbels etc. zieht und dann einen Knoten mit min 10 Wicklungen macht!


----------



## Toppel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Danke für deine Antwort. Dass die Tragkraft nicht passt, habe ich auch schon mal wo gelesen. Habe daher die 12er und nicht die 10er für Barsch genommen!


----------



## Toppel (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

So, ich habe die Schnur nun sehr schnell bekommen. Sie ist wirklich dünn und sehr glatt. Geht fast lautlos durch die Ringe. Farbabrieb gibt es aber, wie bei den meisten Schnüren.
Macht auf den ersten Blick einen sehr guten Eindruck. Melde mich nochmal, wenn sie am Wasser war!


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber ich glaube, eine solche Schnur gibt es schon länger - kommt von Hemmingway (Lippmann) und heisst dort Monotec Futura... Liest sich alles, was man so findet, durchaus nicht unbekannt...


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Franky, das ist nicht das gleiche Prinzip....


die Hemmingway ist ne Thermofusionsschur (also sowas wie die gute alte FireLine mit Monomantel....) Da sind ein paar verschmolzene PE Fasern die von Mono (PPS oder PBT)  etc. ummantelt ist ...


Die GLISS soll laut Hersteller viele einzelne PE Fäden parallel laufen haben (also nicht verklebt) und die werden dann umhüllt. Dadurch bekommt man anscheinend eine glattere und rundere Oberfläche hin, als wenn man verschmolzene Fasern nochmal versiegelt...


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Fr33:
Ich hatte die Futura schon gehabt. Damals (2002) waren unter dem "Nylonmantel" "weisse Fussels" - keine Thermofusion a la Fireline! Bin gerade drauf und dran 'ne Schnurprobe von der Monotec Futura zu ordern...


----------



## WalKo (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Wurde von WFT die Berkley Nanofil  nachgeahmt?

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Hast Du die Nanofil schon mal "aufgemacht"? Ich hatte die nur von der Spule gestrapst und ohne weitere "Analyse" entsorgt...


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ich klinke mich mal hier ein.
Ich nehme an, das die WFT Plasma KG eine andere Schnur ist oder?
Als 12er (Ja ich weiß die ist in Wirklichkeit dicker) soll sie 14 KG tragen. Wenn die 7 Kg trägt wäre das doch schon gut oder?

Gelb
http://www.zesox.de/Angelschnuere/G...2mm-14Kg-1m-Geflochtene-Schnur-Meterware.html

Pink
http://www.zesox.de/Angelschnuere/G...w=&pup_c=pla&gclid=CNCb8_SUzcMCFSfLtAodnR8AQQ

Hintergrund ist, ich suche noch eine Schnur, die bezahlbar ist. Max 12-15 Euro/100m Die bisherige Climax 8 Braid finde ich gut, nur bekommt mein Händler die grad nicht ran....

Die PowerPro kostet zwar im Moment 8€/100m mag ich aber nicht weil zu laut. Die PP 8Fach ist teurer.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Vielleicht mal die Tuf Line XP anschauen.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Gute Idee, Preis ist OK
10 Kg Tragkraft ist mir schon zuviel (dick)
4 Kg vermutlich zu wenig 

danke aber...


----------



## wienermelange (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

@Angler9999
Als 4-fach Geflecht ist die WFT Plasma wirklich super aber ein 8-fach Geflecht ist logischerweise wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat einfach genialer. Dafür hab ich Dir für die Climax 8 braid eine PN geschickt.

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> die Hemmingway ist ne Thermofusionsschur (also sowas wie die gute alte FireLine mit Monomantel....) Da sind ein paar verschmolzene PE Fasern die von Mono (PPS oder PBT)  etc. ummantelt ist ...


Hemingway Monotec Futura ist das nicht! #d



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die GLISS soll laut Hersteller *viele einzelne PE Fäden parallel laufen haben (also nicht verklebt) und die werden dann umhüllt*. Dadurch bekommt man anscheinend eine glattere und rundere Oberfläche hin, als wenn man verschmolzene Fasern nochmal versiegelt...


Hemingway Monotec Futura ist sowas!
Nur hat die keine so superglatte "gelackte" Oberfläche, sondern eine feingerauhte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Futura schon gehabt. Damals (2002) waren unter dem "Nylonmantel" "weisse Fussels" - keine Thermofusion a la Fireline! Bin gerade drauf und dran 'ne Schnurprobe von der Monotec Futura zu ordern...


Ich hab die immer noch, die geht doch quasi nie kaputt, sofern man es nicht übertreibt und der Mantel geschlossen bleibt  Ich brauch keine Probe dazu ...

16 Jahre Typ-22 ist die älteste nun alt, immer noch wieder im Einsatz, und immer noch tested reißfest. #6


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hab die immer noch, die geht doch quasi nie kaputt, sofern man es nicht übertreibt und der Mantel geschlossen bleibt  Ich brauch keine Probe dazu ...
> 
> 16 Jahre Typ-22 ist die älteste nun alt, immer noch wieder im Einsatz, und immer noch tested reißfest. #6



Danke :m Mein Erinnerungssinn ist demnach nicht schlecht... 

Mein Typ 22 dient(e) Muddern zum Blumen anbinden - ich kam damit nicht wirklich klar... |uhoh:
Aber der Werbetext dieser Gliss-Kur Schnur bestätigt leider wieder meine Meinung von WFT...


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ich hatte von Jahren mal ne Schnur von Hemmingway.... damit würde ich nicht mal Blumen anbinden. Das haben die nicht verdient 

 Wie gesagt ich hab die GLISS drauf und wenn ich mir die wieder holen würde, dann def immer ne Nummer größer. Ist schon verdammt dünn das Zeug....


----------



## moochi (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



> Hintergrund ist, ich suche noch eine Schnur,  die bezahlbar ist. Max 12-15 Euro/100m Die bisherige Climax 8 Braid  finde ich gut, nur bekommt mein Händler die grad nicht ran....



Für den Preis ist die Daiwa 8 Braid in pink unschlagbar. Leider kommen 6,50€ Versand dazu |kopfkrat

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/raubfisch-shop/schnur-vorfach/

Petri!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Auch wenn das Thema schon wieder ein paar Tage alt ist -  hier mal mein Fazit zur "Wunderschnur GLISS":

Die GLISS durfte heute ihre letzte Reise in die Mülltonne antreten. Die Schnur war fertig... alle paar cm standen schon Fasern ab. 
Komplett zerlegt (und ich war dank Schonzeiten nicht oft damit am Wasser). Ggf als Vertikalschnur tauglich ... oder in hohen Diametern was für Leute die die Schnur nach nur wenigen Einsätzen eh wechseln.

 Habe die Schnur heute gegen eine 0,13er 8-Fach Geflochtene aus Spectra Fasern ersetzt..... Da weiss man was man hat!

 Ich würde die GLISS *nicht* mehr kaufen. Sie bringt so wenig Vorteile und dafür so viele Nachteile mit, dass sich auch der recht geringe Preis nicht rechtfertigt! Angeln - und gerade Spinnfischen ist halt Verschleissangeln.... und das kann die GLISS m.M. gar nicht ab. Es wird oft geworfen... oft eingeholt usw. Die Schnur hat also immer zwangsläufig Kontakt mit irgendwas....


ich hab die Schnur bei der BA- Testaktion gewonnen und durfte die testen. Hätte ich die Schnur regulär gekauft - würde ich fast von Beschiss reden. 


Selbst eine uralt Fireline Thermofusionsschnur hält mehr aus und steckt mehr weg als die Gliss!


----------



## ragbar (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema schon wieder ein paar Tage alt ist - hier mal mein Fazit zur "Wunderschnur GLISS":
> 
> Die GLISS durfte heute ihre letzte Reise in die Mülltonne antreten. Die Schnur war fertig... alle paar cm standen schon Fasern ab.
> Komplett zerlegt (und ich war dank Schonzeiten nicht oft damit am Wasser). Ggf als Vertikalschnur tauglich ... oder in hohen Diametern was für Leute die die Schnur nach nur wenigen Einsätzen eh wechseln.
> ...


 
 Danke. Ich kauf die nun auch nicht und sehe meinen ersten Eindruck einer Schnurprobe im Laden bestätigt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die GLISS durfte heute ihre letzte Reise in die Mülltonne antreten. Die Schnur war fertig... alle paar cm standen schon Fasern ab.


Danke für das effektive Ergebnis.

Damit kann man schon mal die Schwarze Liste verlängern: (Berkley, Suffix, WFT ), -> besser keine Spinruten Schnur von kaufen.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Gerne geschehen 

 Hab jetzt ne 0,13er PowerPro Super8 drauf gemacht ist schon gleich ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Hab das Offtopic rausgelöscht..


----------



## wienermelange (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke für das effektive Ergebnis.
> 
> Damit kann man schon mal die Schwarze Liste verlängern: (Berkley, Suffix, WFT ), -> besser keine Spinruten Schnur von kaufen.


Diese/Deine Einschätzungen beziehen sich doch hoffentlich nur auf die verschmolzenen Schnüren und dabei könntest Du alle anderen Hersteller gleich noch mit dazu aufzählen, denn diese angesprochenen "Probleme" sind dabei normaler Natur. Diese verschleißen nun mal viel schneller und deshalb muss man deutlich öffters zurückschneiden. Die Leute die solche Schnüre benutzen wissen u. machen das einfach.

Übrigens Berkley hat auch eine wirklich gute 4-fach geflochtene nur die meisten kennen diese nicht.

WFT hat wahrlich gutes 4-fach u. 8-fach Geflecht zu bieten.#6

Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Dann mach doch mal ein Thread auf und berichte 

Ist ja nicht so dass man mit den Schnüren gar nichts anfangen kann.
z.B. kaufe oder probiere ich auch mal "billige" Geflechtschnur oder (Mantel-,Thermofusion- etc.), und wenn sie die Versprechungen weit nicht einhält, kommt sie auf den Sportplatz zum Ausmessen etc., denn da ist mir ein gute Schnur für zu schade. 

Ein Beispiel ist z.B. die bei Gerlinger zuletzt im Sonderangebot veramschte Cormoran Corastrong, gerade die 010 hält erstaunlich gut und lange durch, ist fast unsichtbar und auch recht leise. Also besser als ihr Ruf.


----------



## wienermelange (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ein Thread auf und berichte
> 
> Ist ja nicht so dass man mit den Schnüren gar nichts anfangen kann.
> z.B. kaufe oder probiere ich auch mal "billige" Geflechtschnur oder (Mantel-,Thermofusion- etc.), und wenn sie die Versprechungen weit nicht einhält, kommt sie auf den Sportplatz zum Ausmessen etc., denn da ist mir ein gute Schnur für zu schade.
> ...



Brauche ich nicht viel berichten u. nur kurz gleich hier.:

Die Fireline Braid (4-fach) war u. ist von Anfang an so teuer wie 8-fach Geflecht heute.
Darum wird man leider keine weiteren ErfahrungsBERICHTE finden denn diese wären ausnahmsweise gegenüber den "gerade verschmolzenen FASERN" viel viel positiver.
Bin mit der 0,14mm hier an der Elbe sehr zufrieden.
*Man kann eben nur gleiches mit gleichen vergleichen*.

     www.angelplatz.de/berkley-fireline-braid-270m-0-14mm-gruen--sub936

Zur WFT findet man wahrlich genug und vor allem nahezu fast nur positives.

Von SUFFIX die richtige... gilt das übrigens auch.

Ein Kollege ist mit der Cormoran Corastrong auch ganz zufrieden selbst habe ich bis jetzt mit dieser noch keine Erfahrung

Grüße


----------



## randio (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Eigenartige persönliche Erfahrungen...
Aber gut, muss man wohl akzeptieren.

Die Sufix Performance Braid war über Jahre, mit die beste Schnur im sehr dünnen Bereich. (2,7Kg)

ICH komme mit der Gliss auch super klar. Da ich sonst fast ausschließlich hochpreisiges Geflecht fische und nicht am falschen Ende spare, bin ich selbst erstaunt.

Die Schnur erzielt die beste Wurfweite aller nicht monofilen Schnüre auf dem Markt und ist nahezu lautlos. Für mich sind das zwei ganz entscheidende Kriterien. Den Traum, dass die angegebenen Tragkräfte und Durchmesser stimmen, habe ich bis auf 1-2 Hersteller eh ausgeträumt. ;-)

Von daher, Preis/Leistung Bombe! Ab und an mal den ersten Meter abschneiden und nicht unbedingt mit nem Spinner verwenden, aber sonst geht die durchaus klar.


----------



## wienermelange (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

@randio
Genau richtig, denn ich wollte dabei gar keine pers. Einschätzung abgeben.
Mein Anliegen bestand nur darin, zu erklären , dass man unterschiedlich aufgebaute Schnur(verschmolzene vs. geflochtene) nicht in einen Topf einordnen kann und dann alle Schnüre dieser  bestimmter Hersteller als ungeeignete Spinschnur darlegt|wavey:.



> Damit kann man schon mal die Schwarze Liste verlängern: (Berkley, Suffix, WFT ), -> besser keine Spinruten Schnur von kaufen.





Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Doch, man kann Ärger von vorneherein vermeiden, wenn man bestimmte bekannt "problematische" Hersteller meidet. Das ist sonnenklar und lohnt keiner weiteren Erörterung.

Wer will, kann ja trotzdem ...


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



randio schrieb:


> Eigenartige persönliche Erfahrungen...
> Aber gut, muss man wohl akzeptieren.
> 
> Die Sufix Performance Braid war über Jahre, mit die beste Schnur im sehr dünnen Bereich. (2,7Kg)
> ...


 
 Abend,

 das von mir fett markierte ist genau der Punkt, denn ich gerade nicht teilen kann. Auch wenn die Schnur recht günstig ist (ist halt auch keine aufwendig 8-fach Geflochtene), so kann es eig nicht Sinn sein, dass ich nach jedem Tag mal 5m Schnur runter nehmen muss, da die Oberfläche hin ist...

 Dann ist selbst die günstigste Schnur irgendwann zu teuer #c

 Das Problem mit dem Verschleiss und der Beschichtung hatten laut BA-Forum eig jeder. Daher bestimmt ne gute Schnur für gewisse Verwendungen...

 Vorteile aber dennoch mal kurz:

 - sehr leise Schnur
 - Nimmt kaum Wasser auf (Winterschnur!)
 - Hohe Wurfweite

 Wer das als Hauptkriterium nimmt, für den ist die Gliss was..


----------



## geomujo (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Weiß ja nicht, wie du deine Schnur behandelst, aber nach jedem Tag abschneiden zu müssen ist Humbug. Ich kann bisher nichts schlechtes über diese Schnur berichten. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Schnur ist die technisch am weitesten entwickelte und mit der Konkurrenz nunmal nur bedingt vergleichbar.
Was diese Schnur mir bietet kann mir keine andere geben: Mit guter Beringung defacto lautlos. Auch die Tragkraft ist völlig OK.

Ein mechanisches Abbauen der Schnur habe ich noch nicht sonderleich feststellen können, sie ist da nicht anders als eine T8 oder Touch-8. Die sind alle irgendwie recht empfindlich. Das nunmal der Trend in der Schnurbranche. Viele haben sich über Jahre beschwert, dass geflochene zu laut sind und das zurecht. Jetzt kommt endlich mal eine Schnur, die das Problem gelöst hat und da kommen die Minimalisten aus der Ecke gekrochen, die ein und den selben Meter 5 Jahre lang nutzen wollen. Für  Euch ist diese Schnur dann schlicht nicht gemacht. Kauft ruhig weiter Plasma und co.
Auf die Idee zu kommen, dass sich die Schwingungen über die Schnur auch ins Wasser übertragen schaffen dabei nur die wenigsten.
Und weiterer dicker Vorteil der Gliss ist es, die Farbe NICHT zu verlieren. Ich habe noch keine Veränderung der Farbe mitbekommen, im Gegensatz zu den meisten geflochteten.

Für die feine bis mittelschwere Spinnangelei eine meiner Lieblingsschnüre.


----------



## fischbär (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Wie dick sollte man die denn kaufen für Barsch im See bzw. für Zander in größeren Flüssen?


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

wenn ne 0,14er drauf steht würde ich bei der GLISS gerade eine Nummer Stärker wählen. Im Vergleich zu den bekannten Geflechten erscheint die einem sehr Dünn. Zudem ist extrem anfällig gegen Abrieb usw.

Für Barsche daher eher die 0,12er und zum Zandern im Strom sogar eher die 0,18er....


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

ich muss echt von der Gliss abraten. Ich habe die 0,14er einige Wochen auf meiner schweren Barsch bis leichten Zanderrute gehabt. Soetwas grausames habe ich noch mit keiner Schnur erlebt.
Die Schnur ist mir sehr schnell verschlissen, teilweise allein vom Werfen.  Ich habe ca. jede Betriebsstunde 5m weggeschnitten eher sogar mehr, oft dann auch größere Längen bis 40m am Stück. Einmal gefischte Schnur dröselte beim Knoten auf mehreren Zentimetern allein durchs Anfassen auf.
Schon nach wenigen Würfen ist die Schnur bereits sichtlich verdrallt. Dies hatte ich zuvor auch auf meiner Spodrute bemerkt, wo ich die Schnur ca. 2 Wochen im Einsatz hatte.
Jetzt zum Schluss, hatte ich binnen weniger Wochen 150m Schnur verbraucht; wo ich normalerweise bis zu drei Jahre mit einer Schnurfüllung beim Zanderangeln auskomme.

Tragkraft und Wurfweite mit frischer Schnur ging allerdings in Ordnung. Bei der 1 Tag lang gefischten 14er kam ich auf ca. 4,6kg Tragkraft.

Also mein Rat weder 14er noch irgend sonst eine. In größeren Flüssen wäre die 14er mir aber von allem oben beschriebenen abgesehen, ohnehin vieeeel zu dünn.


Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ich war damals bei Barsch-Alarm einer der Tester..... hab die nach paar Wochen auch runter geschmissen. Hatte die 14er in Pink zum Testen bekommen.....

Nochmal kaufen würde ich die aber auch net mehr!


----------



## fischbär (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Was ist denn eine Alternative? Berkeley Nanofil? Daiwa J-Braid. Sollte jedenfalls nicht über 10 cent/m kommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*

Ne die Nanofil garantiert auch nicht. 

 Du findest genug brauchbare Schnüre ~10 Cent. 

 PowerPro sogar drunter
 die 8 Slick 
 die Daiwar J-Braid
 die WFT Plasma (ist eine 4-fach)


----------



## randio (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Schon nach wenigen Würfen ist die Schnur bereits sichtlich verdrallt. Dies hatte ich zuvor auch auf meiner Spodrute bemerkt, wo ich die Schnur ca. 2 Wochen im Einsatz hatte...



Und das liegt an der Schnur? 

Ich fische die 0,14er Gliss "gelegentlich" als Weitwurfschnur auf Zander am Rhein und dafür ist die überragend bei einem Preis von 4 Euro für 100m. Ist aber mMn. keine Schnur für jeden Tag.


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



randio schrieb:


> Und das liegt an der Schnur?



Ich glaubs nicht!

Ich hab eine seit nem Jahr an der Drop Shot Rute und musste nach vielen Stunden Uferangeln im tiefen Baggersee erst 3 oder 4 Mal so ca. 2 - 3m abschneiden weil sie verschlissen war vom den zum Teil mit Muscheln bewachsenen Kanten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ne die Nanofil garantiert auch nicht.
> 
> Du findest genug brauchbare Schnüre ~10 Cent.
> 
> ...


Das kann man nicht pauschalisieren.Gibt genügend Leute welche z.B.mit der Nanofil bestens klarkommen.

Die Schnurfrage steht und fällt mit dem angedachten Einsatzzweck und auch mit den pers.Vorlieben.
Das kann beides speziell oder breit gefächert ausfallen.

Die Schnurfrage bedeutet nahezu immer das eingehen von
Kompromissen..mal mehr,mal weniger.


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



randio schrieb:


> Und das liegt an der Schnur?


Moin, bis vor der Erfahrung mit der Gliss hätte ich gesagt nein; 
Aber ich sehe keine anderen Ursachen; Rolle auf der Spodrute ist ne Emblem Spod, Schnur vor der Gliss war ne Spiderwire über zwei Jahre ohne jegliche Probleme mit Drall; habe ich nach der Gliss wieder drauf gepackt und weiterhin keine Probleme.

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Gliss stärker als andere Schnüre verdrallt, aber mehr drallbedingte Tüddel und Windknoten hatte ich damit in jedem Fall.

Hast Du das Problem des Aufdröselns nicht? Ich konnte die Schnur teilweise gar nicht anfassen ohne Fäden zu ziehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## randio (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hast Du das Problem des Aufdröselns nicht? Ich konnte die Schnur teilweise gar nicht anfassen ohne Fäden zu ziehen.
> 
> ...



Die Gliss ist ja keine geflochtene Schnur, sondern besteht aus hauchdünnen parallel gelegten Fäden. Wenn die Beschichtung/Versiegelung hinüber ist, sieht man diese einzelnen Fäden sehr schnell an rauhen Fingern.

Das passiert aber auch bei der 8 Braid und der J Braid.
Dauert aber meist etwas länger.

Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht. Die Gliss ist keine 24/7 Schnur, sondern ein Nischenprodukt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: WFT-Gliss-Schnur; Erfahrungen?*



randio schrieb:


> Die Gliss ist ja keine geflochtene Schnur, sondern besteht aus hauchdünnen parallel gelegten Fäden. Wenn die Beschichtung/Versiegelung hinüber ist, sieht man diese einzelnen Fäden sehr schnell an rauhen Fingern.





randio schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber recht. Die Gliss ist keine 24/7 Schnur, sondern ein Nischenprodukt.





randio schrieb:


> Ich fische die 0,14er Gliss "gelegentlich" als Weitwurfschnur auf Zander am Rhein


Damit hast du alles genannt was die Schnur speziell macht und auch die Stärke nennt: 
Solche Parallelfäden haben eine noch geringere Dehnung als eine verflochtene Dyneema-Schnur und ermöglichen noch direkteren Kontakt - wenn die Entfernung sehr groß ist!

von der gleichen Bauart der Monotec Futura kann ich sagen:

+ super Kontakt durch Parallelfäden, je weiter je vorteilhafter

+ Frost-geeignet und Wasser-abschüttelnd wegen der Beschichtung

- zerdrücken der Beschichtung bei (vielen ungeeigneten) Knoten und damit schnelles Aufgehen (reißen)

- genauso dumm, wenn bei Hängern die Beschichtung angekratzt wird


----------

